# 18 cruze projector bulb



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Need some help. One site says 9012 one says 9005.


----------



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

Remove your dustcap and check. You can clearly read the number on the end of it. My manual says 9012. Everywhere else does as well, BUT the car has 9005 in there from the factory. So, my guess is that it varies and the best bet is to check, my friend.

I have an LT with the projectors.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Ncfutrell said:


> Remove your dustcap and check. You can clearly read the number on the end of it. My manual says 9012. Everywhere else does as well, BUT the car has 9005 in there from the factory. So, my guess is that it varies and the best bet is to check, my friend.
> 
> I have an LT with the projectors.



My LT/RS also! Was told they "should be" 9012s, but when removing one, they were in fact 9005s.

Dust caps are a pain to remove the first time, but do yourself a favor and confirm your #.


----------



## alanl11 (Apr 8, 2018)

mr overkill said:


> Need some help. One site says 9012 one says 9005.


The sights are wrong my '18 LT used 9005 for headlights and H8 for the fog's


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Yup same as the on i just checked. Weird lol 


I take delivery on mine saturday so it wasent in front of me


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

9005


----------

